# when to release????



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

my mom got a call from our vet today asking if i could take in 2 feral pigeons and i said yes. so my question is when can i let them go. o and one of them has a badly broken leg and may have to be amputated. and how old do you think they are?


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

They look young as they still have a few yellow bits of feathers. I'd guess 5 weeks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking them in.

What do you mean by letting them go, are you going to release them in the wild?

If so, I would suggest you find a local rehabber to help with proper release, once both birds are healthy and stable, if the one does become handicapped, it might be best to keep him/her.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

how would i find someone like that?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sean,
I'm not sure how far you are from Sterling but here is the name and number of an awesome rehabber. It would be worth giving her a call.

Second Chance Wildlife Rehabilitation Network
Gabriele Whitman
Sterling, New York
315-754-6208

Cindy


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

hi and thanks but sterling is a good 7hour drive im trying to find someone on the island bc i dont even have a car yet
and im not sure how or when to let them go there is a flock a few blocks away at a shopping center but i dont know if it would be a good place.


----------

